# Small Ammo Question and a Big Thank You



## vjc123 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, after countless hours on this site and a bunch of great info from you guys I was able to finally spend some money on a NIB Colt Gold Cup Trophy SS. I found a great deal on gunsamerica thanks to Mike B. Thanks again you guys really helped shorten my learning curve with 1911's and handguns in general. :smt023

Now for a quick question, what ammo to use for the range and home defense. It is fine with me if it is two different types.

My club does not allow copper washed or metal jacket ammo. Just looking for something reliable cost is not a huge issue, I will probably get into reloading, but I have my first child on the way so it may be a while.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

vjc123 said:


> Well, after countless hours on this site and a bunch of great info from you guys I was able to finally spend some money on a NIB Colt Gold Cup Trophy SS. I found a great deal on gunsamerica thanks to Mike B. Thanks again you guys really helped shorten my learning curve with 1911's and handguns in general. :smt023
> 
> Now for a quick question, what ammo to use for the range and home defense. It is fine with me if it is two different types.
> 
> My club does not allow copper washed or metal jacket ammo. Just looking for something reliable cost is not a huge issue, I will probably get into reloading, but I have my first child on the way so it may be a while.


If you can't use jacketed ammo, your selection is highly limited; the overwhelming majority of semi-auto ammo is jacketed because the overwhelming majority of autoloaders do not tolerate lead slugs. I'd ask your range what they recommend you use if it can't be FMJ; get brands and types, but don't buy from them unless you get a steep member discount; range ammo is usually marked up heavily.

Most ranges may limit FMJ, but allow jacketed hollow point (less penetration). In that case Winchester sells white-box JHPs similar to their target FMJ. 9mm JHP is $12-13 for 50 (most other calibers are $16-17), which isn't terrible, but definitely more expensive than plinking ammo.

My SD/HD load is Federal Hydra-Shock JHP. They're expensive ($25 for 20) but they're premium rounds; you run five through your gun to ensure the gun will feed and fire em, and the rest go in a mag in your dresser or closet and hopefully you never have to use em.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

In most areas, you can find locally or regionally manufactured lead-bullet reloads to shoot. I used to shoot these a lot when I shot a 1911.

As far as a defense load, any premium modern JHP that is reliable in your pistol will work fine. There is little practical difference between Gold Dot, Golden Saber, SXT, etc. etc. etc. Actually, just about _any_ .45 load will work, since unlike 9mm, the big bullet isn't very dependent on bullet design to work well.


----------



## vjc123 (Sep 10, 2007)

I purchased some Gold Dot JHP today, but still am having a hard time finding some non jacket stuff. I will have to check at the club. Any one else able to find them on the web. Thanks.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

If you are going to buy reloads on the web, and not from your local reloader or at a gun show, try Hunters Shack Munitions ("HSM").


----------



## vjc123 (Sep 10, 2007)

milquetoast said:


> If you are going to buy reloads on the web, and not from your local reloader or at a gun show, try Hunters Shack Munitions ("HSM").


Thank you, I will check into that. I have looked on Midwayusa, but I can't seem to figure out if they offer lead ammo that is decent. Have you had a good experience with Hunters Shack?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

vjc123 said:


> Thank you, I will check into that. I have looked on Midwayusa, but I can't seem to figure out if they offer lead ammo that is decent. Have you had a good experience with Hunters Shack?


I bought 1000 rounds of their .45 FMJ reloads at a gun show last year. They _feel_ inconsistent to me, some weak, some strong, but I have not had the opportunity to chronograph them to see if it's real, or if it's all in my mind. No malfunctions, though; no squibs. Good enough for practice. However, I can shoot FMJ at my local range, and I've stocked up on CCI Blazer Brass.

Bought a couple hundred of their lead reloads in .38 and .44 Special. Pretty smoky.

Bought several hundred of their .308 "sniper" rounds - 168 Sierra bullet - for cheap practice with the precision rifles. Those work fine, almost as accurate as the Black Hills 168 Match.


----------

